# GTX 1070 - Bangalore - Best service?



## MoonStruckHorrors (Aug 21, 2016)

Planning to get a GTX 1070. As long as the card is not too loud and does its job, I'm fine with anything.

My main concern is durability/life AND after sales service. I have heard bad things about MSI. So the decision comes down to:


ASUS
Gigabyte
Zotac

Asus has a listed the service center for Bangalore properly on their website. Regernesis India.

Gigabyte has also listed the service center in Bangalore BUT that place exists in Delhi.

Couldn't find anything on Zotac's site. Although people have said Aditya InfoTech handles it.

Any insights?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 21, 2016)

I personally prefer Zotac's cards since they come with extended warranty. Two years out of the box and a further three years added after registering your card. Not to mention that build quality is top notch.


----------



## maheshn (Aug 21, 2016)

MoonStruckHorrors said:


> Planning to get a GTX 1070. As long as the card is not too loud and does its job, I'm fine with anything.
> 
> My main concern is durability/life AND after sales service. I have heard bad things about MSI. So the decision comes down to:
> 
> ...



Zotac warranty is supposedly handled by Aditya Infotech AND Digilink, upon doing an RMA the ZOTAC India will contact the respective partner based on your area and do the warranty service.

The warranty period, standard + extended is mentioned in great detail in the Zotac Website.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2016)

maheshn said:


> Zotac warranty is supposedly handled by Aditya Infotech AND Digilink, upon doing an RMA the ZOTAC India will contact the respective partner based on your area and do the warranty service.
> 
> The warranty period, standard + extended is mentioned in great detail in the Zotac Website.



It's now handled by Supertron India.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for the response. I'll go with the ZOTAC I guess. Still not sure though.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 22, 2016)

Zotac have good resale value because of the extended warranty. That's why I got one.


----------



## anky (Aug 22, 2016)

I successfully registered my ZOTAC 1060 for extended warranty, but did not receive any confirmation till now. How to check if it is now under extended warranty?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2016)

anky said:


> I successfully registered my ZOTAC 1060 for extended warranty, but did not receive any confirmation till now. How to check if it is now under extended warranty?



You should get an email on the email address you used to register with a subject line similar to this : "zotac.com: GeForce GTX 970 Warranty"

This message will contain a ticket number that you can attach to your card when claiming warranty.


----------



## anky (Aug 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> You should get an email on the email address you used to register with a subject line similar to this : "zotac.com: GeForce GTX 970 Warranty"
> 
> This message will contain a ticket number that you can attach to your card when claiming warranty.




do we get that email immediately..or after some weeks..?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2016)

anky said:


> do we get that email immediately..or after some weeks..?



It's been a long time since I registered my card (Edit: Around two years ago) so I don't remember how long it takes.

If you have any doubts, you can try mailing them and finding out.


----------



## anky (Aug 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> It's been a long time since I registered my card (Edit: Around two years ago) so I don't remember how long it takes.
> 
> If you have any doubts, you can try mailing them and finding out.




OMG!...nice...!!


----------



## anky (Aug 24, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> It's been a long time since I registered my card (Edit: Around two years ago) so I don't remember how long it takes.
> 
> If you have any doubts, you can try mailing them and finding out.



Contacted them, they confirmed that my GPU is under extended warranty and asked me too keep that email as proof. They said they don't send email confirmation but just notification on the registration page itself.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 24, 2016)

They probably changed their policy between then and now.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 24, 2016)

anky said:


> Contacted them, they confirmed that my GPU is under extended warranty and asked me too keep that email as proof. They said they don't send email confirmation but just notification on the registration page itself.



keep which email as proof? you said they sent no mail in the first place.


----------



## anky (Aug 24, 2016)

the email in which they replied this. I contacted them separately and gave my invoice and serial number again to verify.


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2016)

Zotac used to sent registration confirmation e-mail upon successful registration before .. I had 3 years old registration confirmation e-mail still in my inbox.


----------

